# autoconf, automake, libtool et dylib



## moizzz (10 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous

voilà mon problème
je dois utiliser les outils de configuration GNU pour réaliser un projet avec des librairies statiques ou dynamiques.
La configuration des configure.in Makefile.am... pour gérer les librairies se passe sans pb. Le script de configuration également ainsi que la compilation et l'installation. En revanche, les librairies dynamiques créées n'ont pas d'extension et ça me pose pb. Le code doit en effet être portable, je souhaite donc que sous linux les extensions soient des .so, et ce de manière automatique grâce à libtool.

J'ai réalisé un fichier minimal pour tester et toujours le mm pb.
ci-joint les fichiers utilisés...

Merci d'avance


configure.in
------------

#                                               -*- Autoconf -*-
# Process this file with autoconf to produce a configure script.

AC_PREREQ(2.59)
AC_INIT(test.c)

dnl Use automake.
AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(libtest, 0.1)
AM_CONFIG_HEADER(config.h)

AC_DISABLE_STATIC    
AC_PROG_LIBTOOL

# Checks for programs.
AC_PROG_CC

# Checks for libraries.

# Checks for header files.

# Checks for typedefs, structures, and compiler characteristics.

# Checks for library functions.

AC_CONFIG_FILES([Makefile])
AC_OUTPUT


Makefile.am
------------
lib_LTLIBRARIES=libtest.la
libtest_la_SOURCES=test.c
libtest_la_LDFLAGS=-export-dynamic

test.c
-------
void
test () {
}

Génération des scripts d'installation (installés dans /sw/bin à l'aide de fink)
------------------------------------

libtoolize -c -f                     1.5.10
aclocal                                         1.6.3
autoheader                              2.59
autoconf                 2.59
automake -a -f        1.63


----------

